# No one to talk to when your depressed



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

Is it me or is it fact that whenever you fall into depression and need some TLC, or someone to talk to to keep you from being lonely and drowning in your self-destructive thoughts... NO ONE IS AROUND. No one comes online. No one answers the phone. And the people you do get a hold of, arn't much intrested in talking to you.

With depression, sometimes i do want to be alone. But there are plenty of times where i want contact with someone to make me forget about all this crappy stuff going on in my head. I need a vacation from it. I want to feel normal for a while.

Do you know what i mean?


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

Yeah, I can relate. Always at my worst when I can't find anyone to talk to.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

Yes. Magically everyone has disappeared off the face of the Earth at my darkest times.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Gawd, whenever I try to talk about it it becomes a competition over, who's life is worse. So I don't bother.


----------



## shychick2 (Oct 20, 2008)

I find I push people away the more depressed I am. Also, you need a special kind of person to talk to about this so if you're struggling to make friends there might be people there but they're just not people who you know well enough.


----------



## Nairov614 (Jun 21, 2009)

Pssss.. Tell me about it. I don't know what it is but it is nuts isn't? Personally I don't even look for ppl to talk about my problems anymore. I just want to get my mind away for the moment to try to make my self happy. Ppl get tired of hearing the same Old things. Especially if they don't understand.


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm the opposite, i don't want anyone to talk to me when i'm depressed. I feel so worthless i can't face anyone.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I usually actually prefer to not talk to anyone when I'm depressed.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't mind talking to someone when i'm depressed, but it depends who it is. If it's my familly members i wont say a damn word because they dont really care. It's like they have an image of me in their mind and i'll be that person forever no matter what, and they wont bother asking me how i am anyway. 

The only person i can talk to is my girlfriend because i know she truly cares, but even then i might prefer to avoid mentioning i feel like ****, so i don't have to open up at all.
Usualy, brooding by myself is the better choice.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I feel this way all the time. The problem is that whenever I get an opportunity to talk to another human I can't talk because of SA.


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

I know how you feel. People seem to think its best to leave me alone when i'm feeling depressed, when actually its when I need to be around people the most. 

The only two people I feel I could talk to are my mum, but she always starts talking about how bad a life her boyfriend has had, but when i'm feeling depressed myself, I don't really want to hear about someone else, I want to be understood; and my younger brother, but he has SA himself and I feel worried about telling him how I am in case it makes him worse.

I find the support I need mostly from this forum. When I need advice or reassurance, I feel I can always find it here.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Yes I agree really don't like to talk to people when I'm depressed. Well, obviously I talk to my shrink but it's so hard to hear myself try and decipher my tangled emotions.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

I want to reach out to them but can't bring myself to do it and let them know and let them in then when I feel I need people around I'll get frustrated that they're not available and there when I need them. But thinking logically I'd probably get frustrated not being able to talk about things.

Sometimes I want to be left alone, alot of the time, but I think it makes you more depressed, people can be distracting to just talk about something aimless or make you laugh or smile for a moment.


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

lastofthekews said:


> I know how you feel. People seem to think its best to leave me alone when i'm feeling depressed, when actually its when I need to be around people the most.


 Yes that is exactly how i am. And most of the time, it's not that i want them around so i can talk about my depression. I just want to have somewhere there that'll keep my mind off of it, and maybe make me feel like i don't have it so bad afterall if i'm sitting here talking to someone and yucking it up enjoying their company. I rather have someone distracting me then being isolated and flooded with depressing thoughts.

But i also very do much understand why some of you prefer to not be around people when your depressed. Sometimes it's hard to talk about. And it feel like whenever i'm depressed, it drives people away. Even if i don't actually talk about it that much, people can tell. Then they keep their distence from me which makes me think they don't care if i'm sad, they only keep me around when i'm in a good mood and can entertain them.

But i also know that when i'm depressed, i get moody, and i say things i wouldn't normally say and act how i would'nt normally act. Sometimes people get upset with me for being depressed, and that makes me even more depressed. I'm not chooseing to be depressed here.



AudreyHepburn said:


> Yes I agree really don't like to talk to people when I'm depressed. Well, obviously I talk to my shrink but it's so hard to hear myself try and decipher my tangled emotions.


Yes, when i'm depressed, i feel it, but i can't explain it. I can't decipher it. Does your shrink help untangle those emotions? Mine impresses me sometimes when i try and explain something but it just doesn't come out right, and so then she says it for me in a way that makes sense. So then that opens a door of why i'm feeling that way, and finally..... what to do about it. I think i need to start seeing my shrink more often again.


----------



## simplydevious (Apr 26, 2012)

*hi*

Thats exactly how Im feeling at this very moment.. I just wish I had someone to talk to my problem isnt that no one is around my problem is that the ones i want to talk to dont care


----------



## Oricul (Apr 25, 2012)

I understand this feeling; happens to me alot. I tend to push people away when I get like that, but I only want someone to show they care... To push a little to help... Ionno.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I really dislike that people think just because I'm depressed I should be left alone or... I find they need to make me feel bad for it, its rather frustrating. When I'm depressed I'm not going to unload all this depressive stuff, no I want to have laughs and forget about it. I can only really talk about stuff on here when I'm depressed.


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

My mom is the only person who'll listen. And I feel so sorry for her, because she's had to put up with a decade of my breakdowns. I wish I was "normal" so I wouldn't be such a burden on my mom.


----------



## socialphobia23 (Apr 25, 2012)

Who are you even supposed to talk to i don't think any of my 3 contacts want to hear my ****


----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

mardou said:


> Yes I agree really don't like to talk to people when I'm depressed. Well, obviously I talk to my shrink but it's so hard to hear myself try and decipher my tangled emotions.





mardou said:


> Gawd, whenever I try to talk about it it becomes a competition over, who's life is worse. So I don't bother.


This.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

I can relate. No one ever to talk to when feeling depressed.  I want to tell my mom things but the words can't come out


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

People seems deaf when feeling depressed.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes. I actually have no one to talk to though - no friends, no co-workers, no nothing. Although I could talk to my family about my problems, from past experience they seem to not want to listen to me and tend to give "just deal with it" kind of advice. It has gotten to the point where I "act out" my frustrations in my head: I imagine myself talking everything out with a non-existant friend. Sad? Yeah.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I feel the same way but I don't blame them for not wanting to talk to me. u_u


----------



## Chopkinsca (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm in that situation at the moment. There is a big difference between having someone to talk to and having someone to talk to about being depressed/having anxiety.

*trembles*


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Why should it be any different than any other day?


----------



## RoflSaurus (Feb 25, 2012)

mardou said:


> Gawd, whenever I try to talk about it it becomes a competition over, who's life is worse. So I don't bother.


EXACTLY. It's hard for me to find people to talk to that don't do this ^. I end up reaming them out for being selfish inconsiderate buttholes and feel better after doing so


----------

